# my fiance, the master designer



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

she did WONDERS with this 1-gallon temporary tank that our new female Sigrun http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1268761#post1268761 is living in until she's grown enough to live in the community tank (she's only about 3/4 inch now) take a look:


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks awesome!

What plants did she put in there?


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely set up! Also, your new little girl is pretty too


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

toad said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> What plants did she put in there?


there's water wisteria and primrose, and a plant we've yet to identify that came in an assorted pack from petco, as well as one small "foreground" silk plant. little Siggy loves the ones that are floating at the top, we keep seeing her peek her little head out from between the leaves.


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

I did the best I could with such minimal space! I do think I did a wonderful job getting all those plants in there, considering it's only a 1 gallon. Not to sound smug or anything, but I always make our tanks beautiful! Homegrown terror usually gives me complete creative license when it comes to all of the decorating. He knows how much I love to pick out everything to go in the tanks and the joy I get from making our fishies a home that they will thrive in. I always have to make sure everything is just right, sometimes to the point that he will start getting annoyed! He'll tell me "It looks great, stop messing with it!" And I'll move something a fraction of an inch and finally say "OK, it's ready! Sorry it took so long sweetheart!" Then I'll smile and give him a kiss and that usually makes his annoyance dissipate. Haha, we have such an amazing time being fishie parents together. Also being parents to our fishie baby that's actually a person, our 11 month old son, Lucian.

Thanks for all the compliments everyone, they are much appreciated!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

that variegated plant  if it is a drceanea... you should keep the leave out of water.
other than that... great job to the fiance!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job on the tank :thumbsup: Any betta would love that transition home


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

aokashi said:


> that variegated plant  if it is a drceanea... you should keep the leave out of water.
> other than that... great job to the fiance!


Yup looks like it is. That was one of the first things that stuck out to me. I would look into getting a new plant. For now it won't hurt, but its going to start rotting. 

Good tank though!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Yup looks like it is. That was one of the first things that stuck out to me. I would look into getting a new plant. For now it won't hurt, but its going to start rotting.
> 
> Good tank though!


that's weird, it's been in our community tank for close to three months and has thrived and even grown a bit. some of the leaves were sticking out over the water level in there, could that have something to do with it?


----------



## TheDragon (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of filter and heater are you using if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who cannot see the fish?? lol Lovely job on the tank!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

TheDragon said:


> What kind of filter and heater are you using if you don't mind sharing?


we're using a Tetra Whisper 1-3 gallon size filter with a gang valve on the pump to turn it down to a trickle. it hardly even moves the canopy plants.

as for heating, the tank is in a very warm room, and has an incandescent light, so during the day it stays around 80-82 degrees, and goes down to about 79 degrees at night with no additional intervention. the community tank she's growing up to live in has a standard 10-20 gallon adjustable heater though.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Laki said:


> Am I the only one who cannot see the fish?? lol Lovely job on the tank!


this thread was just to show off my fiance's handiwork in making such a small space look so nice. Sigrun's personal thread is here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1268761#post1268761


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

